# Madison County2017



## ssmith

Got a doe with crossbow at 9:30 this morning .Squirells eating on white oaks.


----------



## Lshaw97

Seen a bunch of deer, no shooter bucks yet


----------



## flycastr

*Pre rut activity*

Saw a young 9 pt buck following a large group of does last week 10/19. Would est age @ 2.5 yrs

Took a shot at a young doe with my smokepole at 65yd but did not recover the deer. 

Starting to see signs of scraping rubs etc. 

I hunt in Danielsville Ila area. 

Would expect things to start heating up very soon.


----------



## ssmith

*Bucks moving*

This am in Ila area saw 8, 6, and 3 pt Doe running . Best time coming up. Fun to be in the woods.


----------



## Lshaw97

Killed an 8 pointer in Ila running does the 30th, I'm guessing the second week of November is gonna be best


----------



## flycastr

I have seen several small bucks chasing but nothing I wanted to shoot. There will be lots of shooting with either sex opening. Lets keep this thread going. There are some great bucks in Madison County


----------



## Kootie

I agree...lets keep this thread going.
11/4 - I saw nothing but my wife and son saw couple of does and few small bucks. We've seen chasing on trail cams, rubs and scrapes are showing up. Next week or two should be good.


----------



## ssmith

*8pt*

Shot it Monday at 11:30. Went in later due to fog. Slowed down with warm weather Should pick up Fri am Sat am and next week Saw several does in fields 5:30 or so today. Go get em.


----------



## ssmith

*Nothing today*

Sat in woods from 7:15 to 10:15 Not a deer but three fox squirells to entertain me.  One black ,one grey, and one blonde. Saw a spike in a field 5:30 this evening . Sat am ought to be good.


----------



## ssmith

This morning 38 and hurricane winds. No deer. A fox and two fox squirells Sat for 3 hours. Maybe Monday it will pick up


----------



## Kootie

Friday 11/10 - Slow in the woods. 3 hunters couple of does seen

Saturday 11/11 
Cold and windy. 3 hunters 10+ does and several bucks. Seen chasing from the stand and on cam. One shooter cruising but 300 yard out....no shot.


----------



## Lshaw97

Seen a ton of deer 11/12 pm. Does and small bucks. Nice buck I walked up on and shot over his back at 50 yards. No blood, clean miss.


----------



## madisoncounty

*7 pointer on the 9th N.W. Madison County*

I had him on video from the game cam but was not able to tell exactly how many points he was. That was in the latter part of October and he looked to be in the rut.

https://youtu.be/3pf-jp66GpQ



Yes, I know that the deer could have used a couple more years to possibly become a nice buck but around here if I let one go my neighbors will most definitely kill it so it is either meat for me or the neighbors.


----------



## ssmith

I'm like you better take him or someone else will Hunted five hours today and two in the wind sat saw nothing . You don't get em sitting inside.


----------



## Lshaw97

Seen a group of does this morning. No bucks in sight, is the rut over or y'all think it'll heat back up the next couple of days?


----------



## ssmith

Saw two does and a spike this morning Wed. Friend saw a big buck crossing road at noon Tues.


----------



## Kootie

11/12
I saw a young buck chasing a doe and several does in the evening
11/13
My son killed a 9 point...no sign of him being in rut.

Overall we are still seeing signs of the rut from the stand, scouting and on cam. Possibly winding down just a bit. I'll hunt this weekend and give an update.


----------



## ssmith

This morning one four pt and a doe that's all. No chasing


----------



## Lshaw97

Two does, nothing much besides that. Not rut


----------



## ssmith

Shot a 9pt this am at 9 am. No giant but OK That and the 8pt I shot 10 days or so ends my buck season. Got mixed emotions . Should have waited another month or so Oh well. Doe time


----------



## Kootie

11/17 - 11/18
We continue to see deer movement and signs of the rut....just haven't seen a mature deer from our stands yet. 
We had a bumper crop of acorns this year and they are still feeding on them. Food plots are doing well and are being visited thru the night as usual. Looking forward this weekend with family at camp.


----------



## ssmith

Had a spike, doe, and a shooter buck this am Monday. My friends grandson was hunting a stand below me. Since I limited out sat had to let buck go Hoped it would head on to friends grandsons stand. Soon heard three shots and he got the nice 8 pt. His biggest ever. One excited young man.Memories made


----------



## Lshaw97

Had a gaint 10 pointer, looked to be 4 and a half year old.
He was Chasing a doe at 200 yards, couldn’t get him to stop, gonna keep going as much as I can starting tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ssmith

*10 pt*

Get em!


----------



## Lshaw97

Seen two bucks this morning, a mature buck and a yearling. Not light enough to see what headgear the mature deer had going on. I have a 3 yrold big six running around and don’t wanna shot it!


----------



## Esau

I'm giving it another go in Madison Co. this weekend. It has been getting a bit tougher, but we may have a little second rut action, what do you folks think?


----------



## Esau

Well I hunted hard all weekend and saw very few deer. I sat in the sleet/rain/snow Saturday and saw nothing. Then the cold Sunday morning and saw nothing then Sunday afternoon I began to see deer. It warmed up Monday and Monday afternoon there were deer everywhere. I guess our deer are not accustomed to the weather and moved much better after it warmed up some. I have not seen one I want to take yet, but there is still plenty of time. I had a great time just being out this weekend. I saw a lot of ducks and other birds and a fox. I watched a heron catch some small fish.


----------



## jbird1

Esau said:


> Well I hunted hard all weekend and saw very few deer. I sat in the sleet/rain/snow Saturday and saw nothing. Then the cold Sunday morning and saw nothing then Sunday afternoon I began to see deer. It warmed up Monday and Monday afternoon there were deer everywhere. I guess our deer are not accustomed to the weather and moved much better after it warmed up some. I have not seen one I want to take yet, but there is still plenty of time. I had a great time just being out this weekend. I saw a lot of ducks and other birds and a fox. I watched a heron catch some small fish.





That's a great hunt!


----------



## ssmith

Hunted Monday saw a four point and two does .


----------



## Kootie

Past weekend was slow for us as well. No deer seen Friday evening or Saturday morning....saw a few Saturday evening.


----------



## Esau

jbird1 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> That's a great hunt!



I sure thought so. Thanks.


----------



## Luke11

Hello all.  Looking to bring my 8 year old up who has really never been hunting yet.  Been reading your deer report here and just wondering if you have any suggestions in hall or Jackson county or updates here in this county! Thanks


----------



## Kootie

Luke: Hunting late season is tough....update from Madison County - Hunted 12/15 - 16 
2 hunters only saw three deer. Earlier in season would have yielded 12+
Trail cams showed movement around 2nd week of December and I assume that was last does getting bred. Recent cams show most deer feeding at night in food plots. 

But you never know...take that 8 year old and make some memories.


----------



## Luke11

Do appreciate the info.  I am getting the time off so will definitely take the opportunity to hunt still.  Was just looking around for good paces to hunt.  Hit up the mountain - cohutta/ blue ridge area few months ago.  That is all part of the lessons you learn hunting, not going to see something every Time!


----------



## Luke11

Another dumb question maybe. Trying to find maps online about the area and where to hunt, suggestions?


----------



## ssmith

Hunted this am. Five does one snuck in behind me and blew the alarm as I had to turn around behind me to shoot. Maybe get to go Wednesday am to end season. Been a good year. Now time to get ready for fishing


----------



## ssmith

This am saw five does and then two does Seemed skittish.  Then shot coyote. Maybe the problem. Well, one less problem!


----------



## Kootie

Way to go ssmith....shoot all the yotes you see. 

I've not hunted for several weeks and probably cant this weekend. Good year overall and look forward to next season.


----------



## Lshaw97

Shot a coyote the last afternoon on the 14th, he ran across the property line with blood everywhere. He is probably dead just can’t confirm it. Time to put out some traps!


----------

